# Pets poisoned



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was told this afternoon that 11 dogs and cats in my immedate vicinity had been poisoned, andall died, all the dogs were being walked when they must have licked or eaten something, we never see free roamin dogs here, so the lady who told me reckon it is probably someone annoyed about dog mess not being cleaned up, dont know about the cats, some animal hater it sounds like


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's awful.

What is your area, out of interest?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am in Scarborough, but it apparently is over just 2 streets, mine dont go far, usually stay in my very enclosed garden, [only my older cats all neutered] but just noticed my bengal ho i am sure if she goes anywhere, would be just into next doors, she is stumbling on her back legs,and falling onto her side,or more to one side really
[IF ITS TRUE] I have contacted our local RSPCA,as i was told they were investigating, but they said they havet heard anything and they only deal with rehoming, said to contact main office,waiting to hear back from the vet who is supposed to have dealth with some of these animals


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thats really scary


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I really do think people who do things like this should be tracked down & severely punished to make an example of them. 

They are not right in the head & are a menace. 

Seems to be getting more commonplace as well & it's unacceptable & just vile


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, i am still trying to find out if this is true, RSPCA and one of the vets say they knw nothing about it,


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I actually spoke to an RSPCA inspector ealier when i went to the shop, he was searching for an injured seagull, i asked about these dogs and cats allegedly poisoned ,he said they have had no reports, i called at the ladys house who told me this, she wasnt in, but i will call back later, and find out who told her this, from what she said before it was someone whose dog had been poisoned, very odd


----------

